# sadyang



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What is the meaning of "sadyang" as used in the below sample sentences?

-*Sadyang* di mo lang alam ang meaning.
-Ang buhay ay _*sadyang*_ ganyan.
-*Sadyang* iba-iba talaga ang ugali ng mga tao. 
-*Sadyang* mahirap lang ngumiti ngayon.


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Hausmeister

_*Sadyang*_ actually has alot of meanings. In all your sentences mentioned above, it means _*really*_. _*Sadyang*_ sounds very archaic and I personally use it for fun. Instead of sadyang we normally use _*talagang. *I will take your first sentence as an example* 
*_
Sadyang/ Talagang hindi mo alam ang kahulugan/ meaning.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks for your help, Hausmeister!


----------

